# Pic heavy comparison Redline Pitboss, micro mini, Hotrock 16" and modded Strider



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am very fortunate to live in Sarasota, FL, where we have an awesome BMX community and the Strider world cup. My now 3 year old started riding at 18 months and has loved every minute of it. I am not a bmx guy but for sure rode one when I was a kid and can see the fundamental bike handling skills that they learn on the track that they might not get from trail riding. He is at the age and size where he is ready to transition to a pedal bike. Right now he rides a modded out Strider, because he is too cramped with the standard set-up.



I first bought a Hotrock 16" for $20 on CL. I was thinking it was going to be much easier to make work but now I don't think it is worth the headache. As some of you following these threads have read. Welding on bosses, heat-treating etc. are a pain in the ass. I still like the geometry of this bike more than any of them, but seems like too much trouble? What I really want is a nice track bike and trail bike.
We have an awesome choice of bikes on Craigslist here. Now I have a Pitboss, Hotrock 16", and Micro mini. My son is still a bit too small for any of these but give it another month or two. Not sure how helpful these pics are but just wanted to share the comparison of these small bikes for you guy's. At this age so much depends on the individual. The 251 rider in the previous picture is just barely bigger than my son. He rides a Redline micro mini as well and is amazing. Granted he fighting for his life out there head bobbing all over the place but he is having a blast. I might end up keeping the micro mini selling everything else and getting a Banshee for his Mtn bike? Not sure? I liked the challenge of making a Demo9 style mod for trails but is it worth it with all these great companies now?




I will keep everyone posted. Love watching my little dude on a bike. I will do whatever I can to make sure he and I can share the same love for the sport.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, I gotta say miss those days. :thumbsup:

I personally would probably move him to the Pitboss first as it will mimic the position/handling of his Strider more than the race bike, then move to the race bike for the track when the time is right. For the trails, I'd just let him decide which he likes better. 

Also, I'd slam all the seats as low as they can possibly go and pick up some decent plastic BMX pedals. Riding sitting down is the major cause of BMX grom head-bob IME - a seat on a BMX bike is only to protect your nethers and to rest on when you're not riding. You're at the perfect stage where I think you could make a big difference in your son's bike handling skills development by selling him on the idea that only old guys sit down when they ride.


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah, he has not seen any of these yet. I agree that the Pitboss will be a better size to learn on. For sure the pedals have to go. The one thing I see at the track is all the kids put their feet down like a Strider to stop. The brakes work great and don't take a huge amount of hand power. Hopefully he learns that park quickly.

Almost all the seattubes need to be cut as they are bottoming out on the bb shell. I will do it though. Thanks for the old man tip..haha


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool seeing everything next to each other! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## BJZags (Sep 18, 2014)

Any idea what year the Pitboss is? I'm eyeing one with the same paint job on ebay.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

BJZags said:


> Any idea what year the Pitboss is? I'm eyeing one with the same paint job on ebay.


Should be a 2012.


----------

